# New band Purity Ring



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Check them out. PURITY RING
Their album Shrines is great.

This is one song.


----------



## Inocense (Nov 20, 2012)

Big thumbs up on this find!.. I will definitely be checking out more of their tunes!...

:drummer:


:beerchug:


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

love the album, first time i've watched one of the music videos though. pretty strange!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

NOT what I was expecting... interesting..


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I stumbled upon this album from a random .flac torrent download spree a few months ago, and the whole album is great with good quality. Grandloves, Belispeak, and Saltkin are my favorite tracks.


----------



## Rothric (Dec 10, 2012)

Love me some Purity Ring, sort of have a The Knife feeling to them. The first song I heard by them was "Obedear", got me hooked instantly.

Purity Ring - Obedear - YouTube

They're going on tour very soon, be sure and check them out if you can. I'm really hoping I can catch the Austin show.

01-10 Montreal, Quebec - Le National *
01-11 New York, NY - Webster Hall *
01-14 Washington, DC - 9:30 Club *
01-15 Baltimore, MD - Ottobar *
01-17 Atlanta, GA - Variety Playhouse *
01-18 Orlando, FL - The Social *
01-19 Tampa, FL - Orpheum *
01-21 New Orleans, LA - Maison *
01-22 Austin, TX - The Mohawk *
01-23 Dallas, TX - Granada Theatre *
01-24 Memphis, TN - Hi-Tone *
01-25 Nashville, TN - Mercy Lounge *
01-26 Asheville, NC - Orange Peel *
01-28 Charlottesville, VA - Jefferson Theater *
01-29 Philadelphia, PA - Union Transfer *
01-30 Boston, MA - Paradise *
02-01 Toronto, Ontario - Phoenix Concert Theatre *

* with Young Magic


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

^ Speaking of the knife, I absolutely LOVE their music!


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

Rothric said:


> Love me some Purity Ring, sort of have a The Knife feeling to them. The first song I heard by them was "Obedear", got me hooked instantly.
> 
> Purity Ring - Obedear - YouTube
> 
> ...


thanks for this post, might try to make it to the asheville show depending on school!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Not my cup of tea...


----------



## evilspoons (Jul 5, 2012)

They're both from my home town of Edmonton, AB. I love the album.

Grimes is similar, check her out too. Here's one of the singles: Oblivion


----------



## Rothric (Dec 10, 2012)

<3 some Grimes too. Unfortunately I didn't make it to their Austin show, it sold out before I was able to pick up some tickets. At least it seems they're doing well on their tour!


----------

